# Differnce between GE Kitchen and Bath / Door and Window?



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

I just finished coco fibering my viv and I ran out of GE Silicone II (Brown) Door and Window, so I touched up a few spots with GE Silicone I Kitchen and Bath. 

What's the difference between these two besides the Bioseal saga? I'm assuming Kitchen and Bath is as safe as Door and window right?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The "word" has always been that K&B has a dangerous mold inhibitor in it. This goes back further than I've been in the hobby which is about five years.


----------



## cliner (Oct 31, 2007)

It seems that they both have Bioseal(mold inhibator) in them, I was just curious what the differnce between the K/B silicone and the D/W silicone.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Bioseal isn't what I'm talking about, that's a new thing. There's a few different threads in the sticky in this section on that. What I'm talking about is old info and was around long before Bioseal.


----------

